
Losing Twitter followers? It’s not you, it’s Twitter » VentureBeat - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/14/no-youre-not-driving-away-your-twitter-friends-twitter-may-be-just-cleaning-house-or-losing-data/
======
mosburger
Twitter is becoming one of those rubber-necking, "God I don't want to watch
this but I have to" kind of events... we don't exactly _enjoy_ watching
twitter suffer, but we get some sort of bizarre camaraderie from both
watching, and participating in, its growing pains, which is strangely
appropriate given the exhibitionist nature of twitter.

It's like we don't want to miss a moment of it, even if it ultimately
implodes, because we want to be a part of it all.

I dunno. I probably shouldn't be posting after my fourth glass of wine. Sorry
if this makes less sense to everyone else than it makes to me right now.

------
dcurtis
Ah, I was wondering why this was happening. At least I'm not the only one.

I honestly wonder if Twitter would be the same if it didn't have all of these
problems. There would be nothing to lovingly make fun of.

